# Divisor de frecuencias tauro 2 vias



## hernandezc (Ago 30, 2009)

Buenas tardes compañeros, me regalaron un divisor de frecuencias ya que estoy haciendo un bafle con un 15 pulgadas y dos tweeter, el tema es que no lo mire cuando me lo dieron, hoy lo voy a conectar y me agarró la duda, para no hacer macanas, les pregunto a ver si me pueden dar una mano donde va conectado el woofer y donde van los tweeter???.
El divisor es un TAURO DF2V 2 vias. les adjunto unas fotos:


Desde ya -y como siempre- eternamente agradecido a todos!!!!!!

saludos!

Carlos


----------



## hellfull (Ago 30, 2009)

el woofer tiene que estar en serie con la bobina que hay,osea que ya sabes donde esta el woofer,el tweeter sera el que lleva un condensador en serie,asi que igual.


Saludos.


----------



## hernandezc (Ago 30, 2009)

Hellfull, muchas gracias hermano!!!


----------



## valentincho (Mar 3, 2010)

fíjate cual es uno de los circuitos en común y después el que pasa por la bobina es el woofer y el  que sale del cap es el twister  fíjate la entrada nomas espero que te allá servido


----------

